# Anyone using these hosebibs?



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

We started using these, they are great. I convinced the bossman to let us use these after we had some problems with conventional hosebibs.









it takes a plumber to make a plumber


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Nope. 

Looks like a sill cock to me.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I use them from time to time...but, I always install vacuum breakers...:whistling2:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

We put one that after we flushed the system out, pic was took before system was put online.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

They work great, only problem is they are not freeze proof


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Is that bib threaded into the pvc tee? Pretty good way to ensure the tee will crack if it is.










Paul


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> Is that bib threaded into the pvc tee? Pretty good way to ensure the tee will crack if it is.
> 
> Paul


I've acully never seen a tee or female fitting crack, except 1 or 2 times but it was do to a solvent weld bushing the other time someone used to much teflon and tightend the fitting down to much I/we only use great white thread sealant or the equivalent and never had problems.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

sikxsevn said:


> They work great, only problem is they are not freeze proof


Yea that ball will blow out the side of the valve for sure unless it is open and drained...


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I like em.....we dont freeze too much here yall

But a sillcock to my definition has a flange and is female threaded...I calls it a hose bib...or a spigot.......yall talk funny anyhow..


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> Is that bib threaded into the pvc tee? Pretty good way to ensure the tee will crack if it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It might crack and it might not...ensure is nowhere near the right word. Male adapters have issues too.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Titan Plumbing said:


> I use them from time to time...but, I always install vacuum breakers...:whistling2:


 Its a well, the city water system isnt threatened....jeesh..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

stillaround said:


> I like em.....we dont freeze too much here yall
> 
> But a sillcock to my definition has a flange and is female threaded...I calls it a hose bib...or a spigot.......yall talk funny anyhow..


 




We freeze even less than you guys up in Gainsville.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

stillaround said:


> Its a well, the city water system isnt threatened....jeesh..


No, but the aquifer is.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

RealLivePlumber said:


> No, but the aquifer is.


We have to install a cv at the well head so that protects the aquifer, the cv at the wh is in my pic of the hose bib ( black thing to the left of the bib)


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> No, but the aquifer is.


 I suppose....we put them on but its not pressed like in the city....


----------



## southfl plumber (Sep 4, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> We started using these, they are great. I convinced the bossman to let us use these after we had some problems with conventional hosebibs.
> 
> View attachment 11982
> 
> ...


Ever use these hose bibbs? the white vaccum breaker on top should have a little round cover its missing.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

southfl plumber said:


> Ever use these hose bibbs? the white vaccum breaker on top should have a little round cover its missing.


How did it come off?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> How did it come off?


"Righty Tighty Lefty Loosy" :laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> "Righty Tighty Lefty Loosy" :laughing:


Lol that's funny


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

We don't have any frost free's Here in south Florida


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:
 

> We don't have any frost free's Here in south Florida


But with global warming I'm sure you will need them soon. You should get a head start on frost free's and snow melt, you can corner the market.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> But with global warming I'm sure you will need them soon. You should get a head start on frost free's and snow melt, you can corner the market.


That's true, eventually I'm gonna set up shop in Mississippi so that would be a good idea, it freezes pretty good during winter there


----------



## CentralPlumbing (Jan 22, 2009)

southfl plumber said:


> Ever use these hose bibbs? the white vaccum breaker on top should have a little round cover its missing.


 Yes we find these in the older AMREP houses out here. We just replace them with newer better Arrow Head faucet. 
http://www.centralplumbingnm.com


----------



## southfl plumber (Sep 4, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> We don't have any frost free's Here in south Florida


No but my boss been using them for about 5yrs now and they look alot better than a regualer hose bibb on these million dollar homes. Sometimes they are a pain in the butt to put the winged ell on and get it centered in the hole in the block. They come in diff. lengths from 6" to 14".:thumbup:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

southfl plumber said:


> No but my boss been using them for about 5yrs now and they look alot better than a regualer hose bibb on these million dollar homes. Sometimes they are a pain in the butt to put the winged ell on and get it centered in the hole in the block. They come in diff. lengths from 6" to 14".:thumbup:


You can get'em shorter too!! :thumbup: Most of the homes around these parts have 2x4 exterior walls and it's sometimes a booger making a 6" frostproof work without furring out the inside wall...:laughing:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> But with global warming I'm sure you will need them soon. You should get a head start on frost free's and snow melt, you can corner the market.


 Are you serious about global warming


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> You can get'em shorter too!! :thumbup: Most of the homes around these parts have 2x4 exterior walls and it's sometimes a booger making a 6" frostproof work without furring out the inside wall...:laughing:


Arrowhead now sells a 2" frost-free hose bibb

No shiot.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

southfl plumber said:


> Ever use these hose bibbs? the white vaccum breaker on top should have a little round cover its missing.


I have been trying to get my hands on one of those for over 2 months... what a PITA! Not a popular item here...


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I wish everyone would use drop ear Ells for their hosebibs here but alot of plumb-co's here mounted the sill cocks to a plastic plate with a cpvc stubout behind it, the shoulders on the male fittings are supposed to be supported by a cut-out on the back of the plates, but most of the plates were not set correctly meaning the the shoulders have no support, so when changing out the bib we/I have to be very careful and pull out on the bib some to allow the shoulders to lock into the plate, if this ain't done the fitting will snap off in the wall quicker then you can say mother &&@$er. If we/I have a plate that aint set right it's gets reset before a new bib goes on, always


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> Arrowhead now sells a 2" frost-free hose bibb
> 
> No shiot.


Coolest lil' bugger you've ever seen...:thumbsup:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

this is the kind I use , notice the holes for the screws, cant f that up









117-22 Sillcock
Standard (Female Sweat)



Larger 2 1 ∕8" diameter mounting flange with easy to use pilot holes


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Arrowhead now sells a 2" frost-free hose bibb
> 
> No shiot.


I wouldn't consider a 2" frost free hosebibb to be frost free in Connecticut.... :laughing:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

stillaround said:


> Are you serious about global warming


No actually I think Florida will be underwater so I guess they will never need frost protection. 
Damn global warming


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

stillaround said:


> I like em.....we dont freeze too much here yall
> 
> But a sillcock to my definition has a flange and is female threaded...I calls it a hose bib...or a spigot.......yall talk funny anyhow..


If it has male threads and no flange, then it's a boiler drain.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I wouldn't consider a 2" frost free hosebibb to be frost free in Connecticut.... :laughing:


I'm not in CT, thank goodness...:whistling2:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

southfl plumber said:


> Ever use these hose bibbs? the white vaccum breaker on top should have a little round cover its missing.


No more Moen hose bibbs for me.

Those Moen's have a habit of turning themselves on for no apparent reason.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> No more Moen hose bibbs for me.
> 
> Those Moen's have a habit of turning themselves on for no apparent reason.


That could turn into a frozen mess or a high water bill lol or both


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> I wouldn't consider a 2" frost free hosebibb to be frost free in Connecticut.... :laughing:


Most bibb failure, no matter the length, can be attributed to the HO's failure to remove the hose during spells of inclement weather.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Most bibb failure, no matter the length, can be attributed to the HO's failure to remove the hose during spells of inclement weather.


No disputing that....

However having water only 2" inside an exterior wall here is guaranteed to get ugly... :laughing::yes:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Most bibb failure, no matter the length, can be attributed to the HO's failure to remove the hose during spells of inclement weather.


Happened to me, the year i bought my house. What a bloody mess!

This is of course before I started my apprenticeship... :whistling2:

Now I have a frost free, that I disconnect the hose from when frost threatens us, and a stop and waste inside an access panel that I leave open throughout the winter...

One can't be TOO careful during a harsh Canadian winter... :laughing:


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I've had the best luck with the woodfords. Easy to rebiuild don't even have to shut the water most of the time.

Sometimes they are a little wiggly in the flange, but that is just for shock absorption.:whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> We have to install a cv at the well head so that protects the aquifer, the cv at the wh is in my pic of the hose bib ( black thing to the left of the bib)


A check valve by itself is protection, but not great protection.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> No actually I think Florida will be underwater so I guess they will never need frost protection.
> Damn global warming


Maybe 1/2 of Florida.....the southern half.....the global warming story is 1/2 lies and the other half untruths( maybe you knew that and are just my leg pulling)...but keep using ff sillcocks...you are going to need them because if an ice age hits NY it will be because of global warming...and thats just how it all works:whistling2:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

stillaround said:


> Maybe 1/2 of Florida.....the southern half.....the global warming story is 1/2 lies and the other half untruths( maybe you knew that and are just my leg pulling)...but keep using ff sillcocks...you are going to need them because if an ice age hits NY it will be because of global warming...and thats just how it all works:whistling2:


I think it's best to keep truths out and lies in, but that's just me. And let me tell you I don't even believe the truths anyway


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

stillaround said:


> ( maybe you knew that and are just my leg pulling)


...one picture of Yoda gets uploaded to the forum, and everyone wants to speak in riddles AOAS!

:laughing:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Thats because everyone talks so much in New York...you get tired of it all..too much to sort out

_"I think it's best to keep truths out and lies in, but that's just me. And let me tell you I don't even believe the truths anyway"_



_The customers I get from NY down here are refreshing though....they know you have to make a buck and dont resent it._


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

southfl plumber said:


> Ever use these hose bibbs? the white vaccum breaker on top should have a little round cover its missing.


According to the plumbing supplier Desco here in SW Ontario these were discontinued, can you still get them in the US?
We used them for garage taps.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Arrowhead also makes a bib with a built in vacuum breaker. A little pricy, but it's compact and does away with having to carry vbs on the truck.
http://www.arrowheadbrass.com/op_ch...es and Hose Bibs: Arrow-Breaker/0/1/12/1/23/0


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Those wouldn't meet code here. I use Woodford


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> We started using these, they are great. I convinced the bossman to let us use these after we had some problems with conventional hosebibs.
> 
> it takes a plumber to make a plumber


Used them, love them. I get them in 1/2" & 3/4" used them for water heater drains as well.


----------



## plumber78 (Nov 14, 2013)

We use Woodford. We tried going to Legend for a while because of their quarter turn faucets, but we ended up have so many problem that we went back to Woodford. I love the Moen H&C frost free faucet in theory, but we had so many problems with them leaking that we stopped using them altogether. 

2" frost free? :laughing: We stopped even installing 6" (unless absolutely necessary) and have gone to 8" as our minimum length.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

plumber78 said:


> We use Woodford. We tried going to Legend for a while because of their quarter turn faucets, but we ended up have so many problem that we went back to Woodford. I love the Moen H&C frost free faucet in theory, but we had so many problems with them leaking that we stopped using them altogether.
> 
> 2" frost free? :laughing: We stopped even installing 6" (unless absolutely necessary) and have gone to 8" as our minimum length.


He's in Florida and probably never seen a frost free. :whistling2:


----------



## plumber78 (Nov 14, 2013)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> He's in Florida and probably never seen a frost free. :whistling2:


 
Yeah I know. I wasn't trying to pick on him. I worked down there for a year myself and it was weird plumbing down there not having to worry about freezing. The water heaters being located outside of the house was what blew my mind the most. :laughing:


----------

